# Africa 2009



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well i just back from a fabulous bow hunt in Thambizi South Africa with Badger Bush Lodge. I was worried at first upon arrival due to the late rains and full moon, but i still managed a successful hunt. I have put photos in my public photo album for anyone to see. I am already planing my trip back.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

post a link to your photo album


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*link*

I guess i am confussed? I thought you just clicked on my name, then view public profile and then click on my album. Tell me how to i need to put a link on.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

for the lazies :cheers:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=408


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

huntmaster58 said:


> I guess i am confussed? I thought you just clicked on my name, then view public profile and then click on my album. Tell me how to i need to put a link on.


 No, your not I am. Thanks Gilbert.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats on a gr8t hunt! Looks like an awesome time for sure. Thanks for sharing via the pics.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Real glad for ya guy. Any info you care to share on your archery gear would be appreciated. Thanks, daddyhoney


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have added picturs of the Chalet that i stayed in, the lodge and 2 of the hides that i hunted out of.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats, looks like you had fun! I look forward to going someday!


----------

